# Kingston's SchH 1



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

To those who have been following our progression, I'm proud to say Kingston achieved his SchH/VPG 1 this weekend at the 2011 USRC National Schutzhund Championships. ADRK Kormeister Anton Spindler was very impressed with King throughout the weekend and gave us some excellent critiques. Our scores were *90-91-99a* for a 280 total.

He was the only SchH 1 dog, but in addition to the _High Schutzhund 1_ trophy we also took home _High in Trial, High Protection, High Obedience, High H.O.T_ and the _Sportsmanship Award_.

Huge thanks to my TD and our entire training team, and anyone who ever took the time to offer me even one piece of training advice.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Outstanding! Congrats to you and Kingston! \\/


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

congrats Dave


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

GREAT JOB!!!!!!!

It has been neat watching your journey here on the board. Very cool


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

!!FANTABULOUS!! \\/\\/\\/
I wouldn't have expected anything less from you two!


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Congrats, Dave! Excellent work!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Much appreciated!


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I was there to watch it. One of (if not THE) nicest SchH1 routines by a rott I have ever seen in person.


----------



## Tabatha Farnel (Sep 7, 2008)

Amazing! Congrats, and very nice looking dog.


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

So I am assuming that you got it on tape...


It wouldn't be fair to watch all the training leading up to the trial but not the actual trial...


----------



## Lisa Skinner (Jun 17, 2011)

Nicely done. Congratulations!


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Congrats man that is awesome.


----------



## Lisa Radcliffe (Jun 9, 2011)

Super job Dave!! Nice photo too Wow looks like you cleaned them out


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Big congrats to you and Kingston.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats mate!! 

I always watch your vids and you two make a great team well done.


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

Huge congrats to you and Kingston on both the 1 and the highs!

Excellent!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Dang, that's some real bling you two captured. Well done.


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

This is great news!!! Congratulations to both of you. I always believed you two would go to great height doing great things. It looks like you guys didn't leave anything for any one else to win.


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Super work!!!! Congrats


----------



## Christina Kennedy (Aug 25, 2010)

Congratulations and very well deserved!!!


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

Excellent job, Dave!


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

WOOO-HOOO! GR8 JOB GUYS! Thanks for posting videos of your progress. Congratulations, the two of you make a great team! Enjoy your journey to the II's.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you very much everyone!


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

That's awsome Dave! Hope you gave the dog a nice juicey steak!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow, Super!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Very nice job Dave! Hopefully we'll get a chance next year to compete head to head...I know I'd better bring my A game!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks again guys. 

Keith had a very nice performance with his Rott, Argus, and won the USRC National SchH3 Champion trophy! Great work, Keith. Definitely hope to see you both again next year.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey congratulations to you too, Keith! I am so proud of you guys. Way to go, a couple of rock stars in our midst! 
\\/\\/\\/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Hey congratulations to you too, Keith! I am so proud of you guys. Way to go, a couple of rock stars in our midst!
> \\/\\/\\/



Couldn't have said it better! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Congratulations to both of you!! Lots of hard work paid off.

Laura


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Congratulations, Dave!! Outstanding scores =D>


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Dave that is awesome!! Congrats to you and your boy

That Rott is impressive as hell to me from what I have seen. Not that that means anything but he is sharp for a big dog!!


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

awesome, great job


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave,
Doing your SchH I at the Nationals is a risky move, but from the looks of the scores it worked out pretty good for you?


----------



## Angelo Berios (Aug 15, 2011)

Congratulations Dave! Great work.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot everyone.

Thomas, figured if nothing else I'd learn quite a bit. Definitely not unhappy with our end result.

Here is our protection routine:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCQAx-XQlTs

..


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave,

GREAT performance and a well deserved score. Thanks for including the critique. I loved at 3:30 when the judge tells the decoy to drive Kingston just a little further


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

Very nice! Congrats!!!


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Fantastic job! He sure knows how to stop a helper, huh? Couldn't ask for a better critique.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

huge congrats to you and Kingston, dave!! huge! what a NICE team you two are..


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words.

After the routine, the helper made sure to let me know what a great dog he thought Kingston was. The judge also asked both SchHIII helpers to work him after the trial was over and they both had great things to say as well. In fact, one of the highlights of my weekend was Clark saying he had a place for King in his truck and he's not usually a fan of Rotts.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Congrats and you mind as well invest in a trophy case. Looking forward to reading about his II and III.

Terrasita


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Dave Martin said:


> Thanks a lot everyone.
> 
> Thomas, figured if nothing else I'd learn quite a bit. Definitely not unhappy with our end result.
> 
> ...



Oh very nice.. So clean! I'm very happy to see a rottie doing the sport. Congratulations!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Congratulations Dave, you deserve it!!


----------



## Jim Laubmeier (Feb 16, 2008)

Congrats on you & Kingston's success Dave!
Very nice, powerful dog & excellent handling..
Great meeting you & Kingston in person.
Best of luck in the future!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Much appreciated everyone.



Jim Laubmeier said:


> Congrats on you & Kingston's success Dave!
> Very nice, powerful dog & excellent handling..
> Great meeting you & Kingston in person.
> Best of luck in the future!


Thanks a lot, Jim. Great meeting you too and very solid work at the trial!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Very nice, big congrats to you and Kingston.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Congratulations Dave and Kingston! Awesome team and I admire the bond you two have!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Faisal and Doug, thank you both very much. Hope Kingston and I have many more events to come.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats Dave! That is a manly looking dog!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats, and I'm with Terrasita, time to pick out a nice trophy case. Just make sure it's a big one


----------



## Clark Niemitalo (Jan 21, 2009)

I will have to say congrats to Dave and Keith with great prformances at the trial..Also two good dogs..Dave your Dog is a ROCK STAR!!!!!!!! And I still have an open Kennel for him at my house..

The judge asked me to work him after the trial and i put him threw a ringer and he didnt budge..He is also a great looking dog..HE NEEDS TO BE BRED ALOT!!!! There are not many Rotts like this anywhere.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Clark Niemitalo said:


> I will have to say congrats to Dave and Keith with great prformances at the trial..Also two good dogs..Dave your Dog is a ROCK STAR!!!!!!!! And I still have an open Kennel for him at my house..
> 
> The judge asked me to work him after the trial and i put him threw a ringer and he didnt budge..He is also a great looking dog..HE NEEDS TO BE BRED ALOT!!!! There are not many Rotts like this anywhere.




Dave, the accolades aren't going to be much better then this one!
Be VERY proud! :wink:


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice job man ... Good work with Kingston .... you're one of the good guys around here .. imo


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Clark Niemitalo said:


> I will have to say congrats to Dave and Keith with great prformances at the trial..Also two good dogs..Dave your Dog is a ROCK STAR!!!!!!!! And I still have an open Kennel for him at my house..
> 
> The judge asked me to work him after the trial and i put him threw a ringer and he didnt budge..He is also a great looking dog..HE NEEDS TO BE BRED ALOT!!!! There are not many Rotts like this anywhere.


Thanks Clark; coming from you that's quite a compliment but this boy will be spending all his days with me. I know I'm biased but I agree he's something special.

Appreciate that Tyree.


----------

